# 6-8 Gal. Plastic Buckets



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I amlooking 6 or 8 gallon plastic buckets, with lids, like clorine tabs come in. If anyone has one or two, I would greatly appreciate having them. I am building a small deer feeder. I have lots of 5 gal. buckets, but just looking to increase the capacity a bit.

Thanks,

Mitch 723-2223


----------

